# I need a good harness!



## fma22 (Apr 4, 2006)

I have a gooby harness for my Maltese, Putter. He HATES it. It fits him well when on, but getting it on is so hard. Maybe Putter has a big head? haha! I really want to find a good harness for him and easily stretches over his head. Do you guys have any advice?

I really appreciate it! I came on here to first find out about Maltese and it led me to getting my Putter. I am forever grateful!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

I use the step in harnesses that Angelyn (thinkpink) makes and they are amazing. I can't say enough good things about them.

Here's the link to her online store
http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com/sto...tep-InHarnesses


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I LOVE our Puppia harnesses!!! :rockon:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

QUOTE (Pebble's Mama @ Feb 5 2009, 07:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720131


> I use the step in harnesses that Angelyn (thinkpink) makes and they are amazing. I can't say enough good things about them.
> 
> Here's the link to her online store
> http://www.shoptickledpinkboutique.com/sto...tep-InHarnesses[/B]


I have step-ins from Angelyn for my two, too, and they are great! I love them!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I use a step in from Upcountry.com. They are adjustable and have great patterns on them. Hunter really likes them and they fit under and over most of his coats so he's never cold.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I use my version of a Buddy Belt when the harness is going on next to the fur. I use one of the many varieties of step in harness if I need to put a harness on over clothing.

You might want to be careful/check the harnesses that go on over the head the ones I have seen seem to hit on the neck like a collar. I use to use that type until I heard Gracie gag once and decided for her that wasn't the right style harness.


----------



## fma22 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you so much for all the help!! I have a question about the Tickled Pink step in harness. Does it have a clip so that it can be worn without the leash or does it only attach at the D rings with the leash?

Thanks so much!!


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (fma22 @ Feb 6 2009, 04:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720449


> Thank you so much for all the help!! I have a question about the Tickled Pink step in harness. Does it have a clip so that it can be worn without the leash or does it only attach at the D rings with the leash?
> 
> Thanks so much!![/B]


Yes, there is a clip so it can be worn off leash.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (fma22 @ Feb 6 2009, 02:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=720449


> Thank you so much for all the help!! I have a question about the Tickled Pink step in harness. Does it have a clip so that it can be worn without the leash or does it only attach at the D rings with the leash?
> 
> Thanks so much!![/B]


I'm playing catch up with posts this morning, but if you have any questions about the step-ins please feel free to PM me any time. :biggrin: 

Thanks everyone for complimenting the harnesses! I'm happy you all like them.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

hi i hope you find a nice harness ...my dogs need a good walk .havent got out lately snowing here all week  jo


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

The step ins are great. I have several different harness and find that I always grab a step in. They're easy and adjustable.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I use Angelyn's step-in harnesses from shoptickledpink also. Quality, Quality, Quality!! I have quite a few of Angelyn's halters and leashes. I feel very secure about Dixie being safe in them when we travel. I know those heavy, metal hardware clasps will not break. Plus they are adorable. I also have a silk step in from Cinndy Hice and another one coming. They are high quality also. It is a completely different look. Here is the thread if you want to check them out. 
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=31549 You can email her at [email protected].


----------

